# what are your happiest moments as a chef?



## lightchef18 (May 1, 2014)

I have a very little experience in this field. However I felt so happy when my loved ones eat my food and say delicious! Or smile. I feel like living when they eat my food so happily. That's why I started cooking.

What are your happiest momments in your chef career?

Reading cookbooks? Finding the best ingredients or spices? Meeting people? Earning money? Eating your food?

Please tell me and share with us your happisest momments as a chef.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I feel happiest 10-15 min. after the last plate has left the kitchen, and I know everything's going to be alright.


----------



## lightchef18 (May 1, 2014)

I know how it feels like. I love it.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Those serene quiet moments when I'm doing knife work with some perfect veg., 
When I'm in the groove in the middle of service, two steps ahead of expo and everything just clicks.,
When I'm fabricating or butching and I pull 8/9 portions from a PSMO/ see nothing but scales and bones from my fish.
A flawless plate-up.
I really love the positive nature of this thread.


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

Going into the dining room(s) and seeing everybody happy. Also, greeting friends/regulars and even new customers and talking to them, getting feedback. Seeing empty plates come back. Etc.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

youngchefkarl said:


> Going into the dining room(s) and seeing everybody happy. Also, greeting friends/regulars and even new customers and talking to them, getting feedback. Seeing empty plates come back. Etc.


Yes, I love those moments when you know guests are well into their dinner and you hear their laughter in the dining room. It means they're satisfied, happy, and relaxed.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Having people that worked for me come back to visit and thank me me for all that I taught them. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## reddirt405 (Apr 30, 2014)

I enjoy seeing smiling customers. Getting good reviews and when coworkers are staring at my line when i cook for parties of 50+ and still somehow manage to keep my timing. I love the smells of fresh herbs on my cutting board.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Im really smell influenced, so when im toasting nuts or spices, taking in some herbs or pulling the first batch of bread from the oven I always have a grin on my face.


----------



## lightchef18 (May 1, 2014)

cheflayne said:


> Having people that worked for me come back to visit and thank me me for all that I taught them. It doesn't get any better than that.


wow.. you must be a admirable chef. I want to experience that feeling. That would take more than 20 to 30 years...


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I am now a retired chef but I have great memories of getting lost in mountains of prep. I loved to see the fresh produce coming in, particularly fish. the sound of knives on boards, the aroma of lemon zest, thyme, garlic. The kitchen banter, singing and crude jokes. The ticking of prep lists and the cooking of meats. I could have my back to the whole kitchen and my nose and ears would tell me exactly what was going on. I would almost be in a state of meditation before the fast pace of service.

I now train and mentor chefs and love to see a talented chef create a stunning dish. You can take a chef out of the kitchen but you can't take the kitchen out of a chef.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

When customers gush over my food like it's the best thing they ever ate.


----------



## twinkle khanna (Dec 16, 2013)

[justify]My happiest moment in my chef career was when I joined the job and realized that I have been given a big opportunity to prove myself as a good chef. My happiness doubled from the moments as started preparing internationally acclaimed dishes and recipes. [/justify]


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

*"You can take a chef out of the kitchen but you can't take the kitchen out of a chef."*

Great quote....one that I use all the time....so true so true.....


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

When I put a rack of fresh baked bread in the window to cool right in front of someone on Atkins at the counter... I'm a douchebag...


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

beastmasterflex said:


> When I put a rack of fresh baked bread in the window to cool right in front of someone on Atkins at the counter... I'm a douchebag...


ROFL...

you're only a douche if you know they are on that diet!

Quit Eyeballing them and you'll be fine.

It seems, at least in my area, that the 'diet' restriction phase is coming to an end... lets hope at least.


----------



## flying (Feb 14, 2014)

When the kitchen has so many dockets you've run out of rack for them and just stick them to the walls. Everyones focussed in together, completely tapped, foods flying out to customers, helping or getting a hand at that perfect time and eventually monstering the docket pile. That awesome energy of a clicked kitchen in a crazy service..


----------



## wakeandcake (Dec 21, 2013)

One. When i get burned by the deck oven and yell "AHH SHIT" really loud. 
Two. Making folds in focaccia dough. Bc its feels awesome......


----------



## lightchef18 (May 1, 2014)

wakeandcake said:


> One. When i get burned by the deck oven and yell "AHH SHIT" really loud.
> Two. Making folds in focaccia dough. Bc its feels awesome......


oh haha so funny. I like what you like there. How unique.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

MichaelGA said:


> It seems, at least in my area, that the 'diet' restriction phase is coming to an end... lets hope at least.


It's just a lull before the next diet fad hits... :-(


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

It rare where I am were red blooded Americans even the vegetarians eat meat they just feel bad about it.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Giving an employee an unexpected raise.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Brandon ODell said:


> Giving an employee an unexpected raise.


Some employers actually do that? I always thought that was an urban legend.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

In my career, I was involved in over 25 food services, The happiest day was " The Day The Buck Stopped Here"!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Pollopicu said:


> Some employers actually do that? I always thought that was an urban legend.


I've done it twice this year alone.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## cheffums (Sep 18, 2013)

The end of a shift, knowing all the plates went out well with happy smiles all around - alas, dunnae get to see said smiles but we can imagine them, right?

Outside of the working environment, aye, cooking for others. Comparable to sex in the bedroom; it's best when you get to listen to the moans as it goes down


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Feeding the Governator and his response of " I"ll Be Back" was pretty cool as well as working a country club in L.A. during the 80s and meeting some of the celebs at that time! Time moves so quickly so just enjoy those moments in our station in life. Doug..


----------



## jtx3 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm new to the game. But my most memorable and happy moments in the kitchen have been that first time Chef bought me a beer--as part of the staff--for a job well done, and the first time Chef tried a dish I made on the fly and said "That's quite good." 

Quite honestly though, my proudest and happiest moment was probably when Chef took a chance on me, someone with limited experience but a hard-working nature, and offered me a job.

I love this thread.  I'm going to bookmark it for all the days I leave the kitchen and feel like I'm not good enough.  I'll know I can be good enough if I am going to put in the work to be great though!


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

The moment when the kid I taught to dice an onion a year ago is doing a 12 pan pick up on 4 burners while pointing out what what I forgot to do.


----------

